# Constantly scratching the prong collar....



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been using a prong collar for the past 2 weeks or so and it's been actually very effective. The only problem is that he is constantly scratching it. I thought he would just get used to it after a couple of days, but it's still an issue. Any way to remedy this?

The prong isn't too tight nor too loose. I tried to make it as snug as possible without it being tight. It's actually looser than I like right now, mainly because if I remove another link it'll then be way too tight.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How often is he wearing it? Is it only on walks (or when out) or is he wearing it all the time?

Also, have you checked out this site yet about prong collars? 

http://leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> How often is he wearing it? Is it only on walks (or when out) or is he wearing it all the time?


Only during walks and training time.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaiser itches all the time when he wears a collar. He spends most of his time without a collar since they don't wear them at home so I figure it just feels weird to him when he does have to wear one.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That can also be a calming signal, sign of discomfort.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> That can also be a calming signal, sign of discomfort.


Agreed. Usually means the dog is uncomfortable, either physically or mentally.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Make sure it's only on during training. Make sure the training is FUN!

Just cause our dogs have a prong on doesn't mean that 'allows' us to start doing our work in the training session.

And that work is for US to be happy, fun, with treats/toys, happy voice and working on ENGAGEMENT! If I'm not enough of a distraction with my voice/praise, or don't have good enough treats (using them enough), or good enough toy (or using it enough) that my dog's mind isn't COMPLELEY off the darn collar and onto the engagement with me..............

Then I need to UP MY GAME and work harder on 'engagement' click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html 

Good trainers use the prong just a small tool in their training, the REAL training is the partnership and engagement to get the great bond with our dogs.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

gsdraven said:


> Kaiser itches all the time when he wears a collar. He spends most of his time without a collar since they don't wear them at home so I figure it just feels weird to him when he does have to wear one.


Mine, too. Unfortunately, it's during obedience trials when he sits his butt down in the ring and scratches at his collar. 

Probably just let him get used to it some more. You can put it on an hour before training, just keep an eye on him.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

BlackPuppy said:


> Unfortunately, it's during obedience trials when he sits his butt down in the ring and scratches at his collar.


Kaiser usually does it in the middle of the hiking trail forcing people to walk over him.  We don't compete in anything yet and he doesn't wear a prong for training so luckily we haven't had to deal with that.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Kaiser usually does it in the middle of the hiking trail forcing people to walk over him.  We don't compete in anything yet and he doesn't wear a prong for training so luckily we haven't had to deal with that.


That's basically my problem. During walks he constantly has to stop and itch.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

What type/brand of collar have you chosen, and does it have the plastic tips opn the ends of the prongs?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe your dog is allergic to nickel and is having a reaction to the prong collar? Perhaps try a curogan prong, which doesn't contain nickel.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm using a standard HS prong collar. It doesn't have plastic tips.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Changing the collar may not be the first answer as it depends if the scratching is a reaction to the metal or just being sensitive to the feel of the prongs. It's most likely you'll have a chrome collar because the nickel collars aren't widely stocked, and chrome is a base metal in its own right so the notion of being allergic or reacting to nickel isn't an obvious cause. Likewise, if the scratching is due to the sensation of the prongs then it won't matter if you buy a curogan collar, it's not resolving the issue.

The plastic caps are by their nature inert, they won't cause an allergic reaction. They will however increase the surface area of the prongs by approximately 5x and have an even more pronounced dome shape than the bare prongs so it's a much 'softer' feel. Obviously a much larger surface area has the potential to be less effective, but it's not a comment we hear. For the cost of replacing a collar or the cost of a set of plastic covering caps I'd try the caps first. If it is a reaction to the metal then the plastic caps could kill two birds with one stone.....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Callllmmmming signal! Especially the dog in the obedience ring (or wherever).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

gagsd said:


> Agreed. Usually means the dog is uncomfortable, either physically or mentally.


Making sure that this isn't invisible too.


----------

